# g8 6.0 vs ls2



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok well first off sorry guys its not a race story.. i have a question that i have wondered about for a while.. why is it that the g8s 6.0 only has 364 hp and the ls2 has 400 when a million people have proven that the l92 heads are a great upgrade over the 243 heads.. it just doesnt make sense! does the g8 just have a piss poor cam or what? or is it a matter or tuning? whats the difference in bore and stroke? not to mention why is the 6.0 engine they put in the trucks only crankin out around a meager 310 hp? its strange to me that gm would make them so different?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i did some more searching an this is what i found
the g8 has a 3.99-inch-bore x 3.62-inch-stroke 200/208-degree 0.472-/0.480-inch 

and the ls2 has 4.00 inch bore x 3.62" stroke 204/211 at 0.50 and 0.520/0.520 lift

so based on this it pretty much just is the cam?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought the 6.0 truck motors were iron block/alum head motors? I'm sure a lot of it is cam and tune though.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have an LS2 from a 06 Trailblazer SS (well, most of it) on an engine stand. I bought it for a project that I haven't started yet. It's an aluminum block.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a quote from Wiki:


> LS2
> 
> GM LS2 engine in a 2005 Chevrolet CorvetteThe LS2 was introduced as the Corvette's new base engine for the 2005 model year. It also appeared as the standard powerplant for the 2005-2006 GTO. It produces 400 bhp (300 kW)@6000rpm and 400 lb·ft (542 N·m)@4400rpm from a slightly larger displacement of 5,967 cc (5.967 L; 364.1 cu in). It is similar to the high-performance LS6, but with improved torque throughout the rpm range. The LS2 uses the "243" casting heads used on the LS6 (although without the sodium filled valves), a smaller camshaft, and an additional 18 cubic inches. The compression of the LS2 was also raised to 10.9:1 compared to the LS1s 10.25:1 and the LS6s 10.5:1. The LS2s in the E-series HSVs are modified in Australia to produce 412 bhp (307 kW) and 412 lb·ft (559 N·m). The LS2s in the Chevrolet Trailblazer SS and the Saab 9-7X Aero are rated at 395 bhp (295 kW) (2006–2007) or 390 bhp (290 kW) (2008–2009) and 400 lb·ft (542 N·m) of torque due to a different (sometimes referred to as a "truck") intake manifold that produces more torque at lower RPMs.
> 
> ...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Also G8s have the L76 engine not the LS2.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Trucks have an LQ9. I was going to say the G8 GT's had an L99, but I believe that is a 6.2, the one tied to the auto trans in the 5th gen Camaro.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ok well first off sorry guys its not a race story.. i have a question that i have wondered about for a while.. why is it that the g8s 6.0 only has 364 hp and the ls2 has 400 when a million people have proven that the l92 heads are a great upgrade over the 243 heads.. it just doesnt make sense! does the g8 just have a piss poor cam or what? or is it a matter or tuning? whats the difference in bore and stroke? not to mention why is the 6.0 engine they put in the trucks only crankin out around a meager 310 hp? its strange to me that gm would make them so different?





Bluegoat05 said:


> i did some more searching an this is what i found
> the g8 has a 3.99-inch-bore x 3.62-inch-stroke 200/208-degree 0.472-/0.480-inch
> 
> and the ls2 has 4.00 inch bore x 3.62" stroke 204/211 at 0.50 and 0.520/0.520 lift
> ...


Whoa ok.

The G8 GT uses the L76 and the GTO uses the LS2 both are 6.0 except the G8 GXP uses the LS3 6.2 motor. LS2 and L76 use the same block.

The G8 GT L76 uses a different cam that is AFM/DOD whatever so lift is limited because of the special lifters. One of the reasons why the HP is lower than the LS2's. The L92 heads are better than the old cathedral port heads they flow alot better.

Some trucks use different intakes and cams along with tuning, intake and exhaust. There was a wide verity of engines put into trucks, LQ4, LQ9, L76, LS2 ect. Some were AL and some were cast iron. 4.8, 5.3, 6.0 and 6.2.


----------

